# Is it time???



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

MHS has been hitting me hard over the past month. 
We're going through quite a lot as a family still and so I keep putting off adding another dog thinking that in a few months we'll be more emotionally stable and better able to keep up with the demands of another full time pet which is the rational,logical decision but I can't help but worry about poor little Todders being left all alone all day while I'm working.
I went to work today for the first time since Joe left. 
Right now I'm only working once in a while as a fill in for a friend who has an in home daycare but in October she'd like to bring me on full time as a partner..which is perfect for now. 
Her home is in our school district and so the kids can ride the bus to and from school and I'll still get to spend time with them everyday. 
I've found another Smoothcoat Hav at a rescue about 2 hours from me and I keep fighting the impulse to e-mail them about him. 
Todd would be so happy to have a buddy and I would feel better knowing that he's got someone to entertain him during the long days alone...but then I remind myself that we are only three months into this and even if our situation is pretty stable emotionally the kids and I are pretty beat up still. 
What to do...what to do???


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

How cute would it be to have 2 smooth coats!! I think you presented your argument to get another very well.
Wait-you don't have to ask permission! 
Maybe another dog will add some diversion and even more happy times for the kids.
You are doing soo great Eva.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay...I e-mailed..lol
I figured that it couldn't hurt :wink:
All that I know as of now is that he's young (whatever that means) playful, a cuddler, gets along well with kids, cats and dogs and isn't a jumper. 
He's solid cream except for some black under his nose...he's a cutie


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

A picture to share...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Cute! Think hard before you commit, not trying to influence either way.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

So cute! I also have this MHS! That sounds like a fun job. Although I do think the dogs just sleep and hibernate while we are gone.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He sure is cute but is he housetrained? I know this is a hard decision for you!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Hmmmm...housetrained??
Ya' know, they didn't say anything about *that* on the website..lol
I guess that I'll have to ask when and if they e-mail me back.
I'm so used to potty training dogs at this point that it wouldn't be a deal breaker if he wasn't. 
I'd have until October to get him adjusted to all of the new rules of the house. We'll play it by ear and see what they say...if it sounds like he's a good match maybe set up a meet and greet over the weekend and who knows??


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Eva he is a adorable. Can you take Todd for a visit and make sure they will like each other? ONly you can know what is right for you and the kids. Although if you are working full time then training is a little harder.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

He is a sweetie Eva. You are an amazing lady! Good luck to you, your children and your furbaby (furbabies). :wink:

Holly & Murphy


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

He is a cutie for sure. Good luck in your decision making. Anxious to hear what you decide.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I talked with the shelter and he's on hold for another person but they will let me know if he doesn't get adopted...I'm next in line.
They have a bunch of small breed dogs in right now that were "death row' dogs from southern Cali.. many aren't listed on their website and so they are going to see if they have any others that might be a good match for us.. 
I'd really rather have another Hav though. I thought about contacting Todd's breeder and getting on a waiting list but another shorthair might be years down the road if I go that route and I'd rather have a rescue anyways. 
I'll wait and see what they say and keep cruising petfinder


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

He is a cutie!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

He's so cute, Eva. I think it would be great for you to get another dog. Todd would love it, and you and your children will have a wonderful time with a new dog. I hope you find the perfect match.
Gina


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, I'm no help....I have two brothers from the same litter! :evil:

Trust your inner instincts Eva....you'll know what's best for you.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I am sure it will all work out somehow Eva, if it is meant to be it will be.

I was curious about Todd and the short haired havanese, that I did some research. It says occasionally you will get a sh hav in a litter or if you have 2 short hair (with the sh gene) their whole litter will be short haired. I didn't realize that they shed, that is so weird. Does Todd's breeder only breed sh hav's Eva?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Could you go to the shelter and see his personality first. Is it close by? And how do they know he is a havanese?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

They have him listed as a spaniel/corgi mix..lol.
I was looking through petfinder a while ago and found what looked like a SH Hav listed as a spaniel mix and so I did a search for spaniels and this little guy popped up.
He may not be a Hav but he looks exactly like Todd other than coloring and his personality is a match as well.
I sent the shelter a couple of pictures of Todd and told them the key points to help them to identify the breed. 
They haven't gotten back to me yet...maybe I annoyed them 
I'm taking Kenna on a "date" today.
We're going downtown to the farmer's market, the waterfront and doing some shopping then off to the drive in theater for movie night


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

It would be great for Todd !!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

HavaBaloo said:


> I am sure it will all work out somehow Eva, if it is meant to be it will be.
> 
> I was curious about Todd and the short haired havanese, that I did some research. It says occasionally you will get a sh hav in a litter or if you have 2 short hair (with the sh gene) their whole litter will be short haired. I didn't realize that they shed, that is so weird. Does Todd's breeder only breed sh hav's Eva?


You'll find the best info on smoothcoats by looking up "Shavanese".
Todd didn't shed until he was about 8 months old and now I have to say that it's true...he shed's...in large amounts at times but the ease of grooming is worth it for me. I can go for a month without combing him and he still doesn't have any matts..little tangles in his ears but they are easily combed out. 
Todd's breeder is reputable and SH's are a genetic throwback that can pop up from time to time if both parent's carry the SH gene. 
Good breeder's spay/neuter parents and the offspring if a SH is born to a litter since it's not a desirable trait and so finding another SH is kind of a waiting game. 
I'm just impatient and petfinder is fun 
I think that SH's are perfect in every way but I love the look of the longhair Hav's...I'm just to lazy to keep up with all of the grooming and if I'm going to keep a dog clipped short I might as well get one that doesn't need clipped. 
My daughter's pushing for a Corgi..lol


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Eva let us know what happens. I know you will the right companion for Todd.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

He was adopted today...bummer, he seemed like a great match for us. 
We'll keep looking and I'm sure that we'll find a friend for Todd in the near future.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh poo !!! Sorry. There is a great little friend out there that is perfect for Todd somewhere.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh so sorry Eva. Maybe one of those kitties would be a good pal for Todd


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lunastar said:


> Oh so sorry Eva. Maybe one of those kitties would be a good pal for Todd


Lol...Todd already has a kitty which he chews on and torments constantly...that is why he needs a doggie to wrestle with


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You'll find one! I looked at and asked about several dogs before we were matched with Murphy. He worked out perfectly for us!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Eva said:


> Lol...Todd already has a kitty which he chews on and torments constantly...that is why he needs a doggie to wrestle with


oundoor cat. I guess Todd needs a friend fast. I hope you find the perfect dog. And, your day with Kenna sounds like fun. I'm sure you'll both enjoy it!
Gina


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Check her out! 
http://fromtheheart.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=1708653
If only I weren't so far from her..*sigh*


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwww. Mia is so cute.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Awww, she looks like a little panda bear!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She is gorgeous, Eva! Too far from me, too - good thing!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey Eva, how far are you from Sherman Oaks, CA? Look at these adorable puppies...
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14328069
We have a Havanese and a Tibetan Terrier mix. I'm in love with both breeds.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Renee said:


> Hey Eva, how far are you from Sherman Oaks, CA? Look at these adorable puppies...
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14328069
> We have a Havanese and a Tibetan Terrier mix. I'm in love with both breeds.


Ohhh! so cute! I hadn't seen those little one's 
The Los Angeles Area is at least a days (12 hrs or so) drive from us...a little further than I wanted to travel.
I don't know if I could handle a full time little puppy right now anyway...too much sleep deprivation when starting a new school year and job..lol


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Why oh why did I look at that pic of Mia???? I'm only 3 hours from Austin.....hmmmm. She's adorable.


----------



## descha (Jul 3, 2009)

Imagine, two healings begin together; new home, new pet. I can't think of a kinder way to begin putting your life back together than to give a home to ANY shelter animal. Good luck not matter what your decision on the Hav is.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Patti McNeil said:


> Why oh why did I look at that pic of Mia???? *I'm only 3 hours from Austin*.....hmmmm. She's adorable.


 Oh,oh,oh!! :biggrin1:
Come on..you know that you need a pretty little panda girl to call your own :eyebrows:
Just e-mail..lol I'll live vicariously through you for awhile


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll tell my husband I'm getting her for you, but she'll live with us. Think that will work?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Patti McNeil said:


> I'll tell my husband I'm getting her for you, but she'll live with us. Think that will work?


Sounds like the perfect plan to me


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I saw Betty and her babies a few nights ago. I think it said they can only stay in the LA area. They are all gorgeous. I cannot believe they were going to put her down.
Where is Mimi's mom?!!
Elizabeth-Mia would be a great sister to Mimi, and she's in TX!!
She is beautiful.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Eva said:


> Check her out!
> http://fromtheheart.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=1708653
> If only I weren't so far from her..*sigh*


Oh Eva she is just so beautiful. what a face!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I talked to Todd's breeder today about adding another Hav to the family.
She has someone in mind but she's deciding if they are a good fit for us.
I'll update when I get news.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Eva said:


> What to do...what to do???


I'm going to be a party pooper here and say it's not a great time to bring in a new dog. You still have emotions flying all over the place and have things to work out and focus on. A dog does pick up on your emotions......ask anyone about to walk into an obedience ring with a dog how well they do that 
I kind of feel the same about dogs as I do kids. With one you have a very personal relationship. When you add one more to the mix it's like bringing in several.....or at least it is for me. There's still the tight bond there but that one on one is gone then and the dynamics change. You've had so much change Eva. What about planning for a dog a few months from now?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> I'm going to be a party pooper here and say it's not a great time to bring in a new dog. You still have emotions flying all over the place and have things to work out and focus on. A dog does pick up on your emotions......ask anyone about to walk into an obedience ring with a dog how well they do that
> I kind of feel the same about dogs as I do kids. With one you have a very personal relationship. When you add one more to the mix it's like bringing in several.....or at least it is for me. There's still the tight bond there but that one on one is gone then and the dynamics change. You've had so much change Eva. What about planning for a dog a few months from now?


Eva, I have to agree with this one....Adding another pup means losing more time with your children and your current pup and other relationships in your life and also expense and it means more emotional time being given to the pup.

Give your life time to heal and wait a year and see how you feel then.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

We're talking about adding a retired breeder to the family. 
I don't think that the time is right for another puppy and as much as I will miss the cute little fluffball puppy stage I think that an older dog will be a better fit for all of us. 
It may or may not happen but if it does I know that I'm emotionally ready for the change. 
My first day of work is today..I'm just heading out the door


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good luck on your first day of work Eva! 

Only you know what's right for your family, I wish you the best!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have to go against the general consensus on this one. You've come a long way baby, as the saying goes, and I would trust your inner voice. It will always lead you in the right direction. Now have a great first day at work.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I also say it is a personal decision that only you can make for you and your family. Just remember that puppy or not, any dog in a new situation will need a lot of training especially in the potty department. Also, if this dog lived with the breeder as a breeding dog in a kennel situation, I would say it would even be more work than a puppy. As they have more habit to go in their kennel than a lot of puppies.

As to one dog being more personable, I disagree. Each of my dogs is very individual and interacts with me that way. But I make sure that I put the time in with them individually as well. It is a lot of work but that is something I cherish.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I hope you had a wonderful first day. I think only you can know if it is the right time for another addition to the family.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

I bow to the advice given already. It's good advice.

I'm in the middle of a week's stay with a friend's dog. I think that would be a really good thing to do if you are at all unsure about adding another dog to your pack. It's been a real eye opener for me. My sweet guy has been a real trouper, but I'm not sure that he'd welcome a lifelong dog into our pack. Or that it would be the best thing for me either.
I've been watching and having tons of fun training both dogs. But, it is really interesting to watch the interactions and the training.
So, if you are unsure, maybe you'd like to invite a friend's dog into your home as I did.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm still waiting for news from Todd's breeder..I'm in no huge hurry, I just thought that I'd contact her and see if she might have anyone available. 
After fostering so many dogs I really think that Todd would be happiest with a permanent buddy to RLH around the house and yard with. 
I'm sure that when the time is right we'll add another family member.
Finding the "right" one seems to be the major hurdle.


----------

